# Small Seat Bag for Ultralight Bikepacking



## jfdougherty (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi,

I’m wondering what ultralight saddle bags people use for adventure racing/bikepacking? I’m looking for a capacity between 2-4 liters so pretty small. 

Thanks!

Jack


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

I've made a few versions for bikepack racing over the past few years that were small enough to carry a puffy and some layers. I designed them to work with my dropper post. Each year I refined the design and tried new things improving on the previous version.
There pics on my instagram (@adamalphabet) if you're interested. 

I haven't looked too hard but as far as I know nothing in the small/UL range really exists unless you get some special team issue gear from Revelate... check Kurt and Lael's bikes for some tiny little seat bags that look like they'd fit the bill perfectly. 

Porcelain Rocket used to make the Charlene which was a touch larger (than the above mentioned Revelate) but smaller than almost all available seat bags. It was really good for many people with limited seat/rear wheel clearance. 

Bedrock Sinbads can be mounted on the seat. Perhaps a little smaller than you're looking for but another option.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

That small and I think I'd just use a sil-nylon stuff sack and some creative strappage.


----------



## Val Garou (Mar 12, 2008)

Check mec.ca, the Canadian REI equivalent. They still carry the three Porcelain Rocket compact tail bags.


----------



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

Rockgeist Gondola 4L is my saddle bag of choice. Works with a dropper, super light, and stays so secure that it is totally forgettable. I cram my entire tent fly/clothes into it.


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

Bedrock's Black Dragon is a little larger at 5-7L, but it's sweet: https://www.bedrockbags.com/gear/black-dragon-dropper-seat-bag


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Revelate is coming out with a small seat bag called the Shrew. It's at Sea Otter now and unsure on release date or details. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pyates (Nov 29, 2014)

I really like the compression bag option. I use a blackburn bag that attached to your seatpost/seat and works with a drybag. That way you can put in a large drybag or a smaller one. When you want the contents the blackburn stays on the bike and you only remove the drybag.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Just came across this Apidura compact 5L seat bag. It has a roll top so can easily be rolled down for smaller loads.

RACING SADDLE PACK (5L)


----------

